# Thread sealant issues??



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't see that requirement in the NEC. What article or rule did he cite


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We always use anti-seize and then cold galvanize at hubs and fittings. I don't believe there is any requirement in the NEC, but have never looked. Maybe he is citing manufacturer installation instructions?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't see that requirement in the NEC. What article or rule did he cite


Generic job spec, but he is pushing it. 
Heck if anything it might be against the NEC


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

At least this stuff is listed for the purpose: 

T & B Kopr-Shield TM Compound-The copper colloidal surface treatment that protects, lubricates and enhances conductivity between all electrical connections.

http://www-public.tnb.com/shared/inst/ta02444-tb2.pdf


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

We have this rule:

12-1002 Use
12-1002
(2) Rigid metal conduit used in damp or wet locations shall be threaded and the joints and fittings shall be made watertight.


Maybe needs to be made waterproof?


----------



## Nutmegger777 (Mar 14, 2014)

_300.6 Protection Against Corrosion and Deterioration.
Raceways, cable trays, cablebus, auxiliary gutters, cable armor,
boxes, cable sheathing, cabinets, elbows, couplings, fittings,
supports, and support hardware shall be of materials
suitable for the environment in which they are to be installed.
(A) Ferrous Metal Equipment. Ferrous metal raceways,
cable trays, cablebus, auxiliary gutters, cable armor, boxes,
cable sheathing, cabinets, metal elbows, couplings, nipples,
fittings, supports, and support hardware shall be suitably protected
against conrrosion inside and outside (except threads at
joints) by a coating of approved corrosion-resistant material.
Where corrosion protection is necessary and the conduit is
threaded in the field, the threads shall be coated with an approved
electrically conductive, corrosion-resistant compound.

Informational Note: Field-cut threads are those threads that
are cut in conduit, elbows, or nipples anywhere other than
at the factory where the product is listed.
_

But this is only for field-cut threads, not factory ones..


----------



## Nutmegger777 (Mar 14, 2014)

I've used Kopr Kote (because I was told to), and never got dinged for it, but I haven't seen anywhere on the bottle where it says that it's suitable to satisfy 300.6 (A)
It does seem electrically conductive though, at least the resistance on wrench-tight sections of the conduit seems really low, even with KoprKote used


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)




----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't use Teflon pipe sealant ie. plumbers pipe sealant. We use Copper Coat in refinery work as it's "mandatory" and "acceptable practice" for ground continuity, and harsh environment rigid pipe installs. Don't know of any NEC requirements, but I've never been dinged for using it.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Kopr Shield


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Generic job spec, but he is pushing it.
> Heck if anything it might be against the NEC


If it is in the specs then you are out of luck,,,


----------

